# Burning in feet while riding?



## glipp (Jun 6, 2011)

I was riding today and was feeling a burning the balls of my feet. Are these hot spots? I have heard of these. Could this be caused by having your riding shoes too tight while clipped in. If I unclipped and shook my foot a bit it would stop, but start again once I clipped back in and started pedaling. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Having had fancy insoles, I would really like never to go back.

If your shoe fits you well, you can wear it a little looser without moving around, and all kinds of things are better.


----------



## ProdigalCyclist (May 3, 2011)

glipp said:


> I was riding today and was feeling a burning the balls of my feet. Are these hot spots? I have heard of these. Could this be caused by having your riding shoes too tight while clipped in. If I unclipped and shook my foot a bit it would stop, but start again once I clipped back in and started pedaling. Any feedback would be appreciated.


Don't worry too much glipp

Hot foot, numb hands and sore butt are the three most common things new riders experience.

Some things that can contribute are...

Shoes to tight (also socks that are too thick)
Fore/aft or side/side on your cleats COULD BE off, putting the ball of the foot off center to the center of the pedal platform
Also many shoes don't have much of an insole, so many replace them with more padded insoles (especially good if they are padded specifically in the ball of the foot)

What type of shoes, pedals, socks are you using? And are you using the insoles that came with the shoes or have you already replaced them?


----------



## glipp (Jun 6, 2011)

ProdigalCyclist said:


> Don't worry too much glipp
> 
> Hot foot, numb hands and sore butt are the three most common things new riders experience.
> 
> ...


Hi ProdigalCyclist, 
I am actually wearing Shimano R131 shoes and I put in the Superfeet insoles that I wear in my tennis shoes, Shimano PD-R540 pedals and Giro riding socks.


----------



## ProdigalCyclist (May 3, 2011)

glipp said:


> Hi ProdigalCyclist,
> I am actually wearing Shimano R131 shoes and I put in the Superfeet insoles that I wear in my tennis shoes, Shimano PD-R540 pedals and Giro riding socks.



Well dang... your shoes, pedals and socks should be just fine, Those are good shoes, good pedals and perfect socks (lots of people start out trying to skimp on the socks lol) try loosening the straps on the shoes as you go like has been previously pointed out. (Your feet will swell more than you think) The insoles should be fine. 

It may just be that your feet need to get used to what you're doing to them now. I'd just try riding a few days with looser straps and see if that's it.

Did you get fitted (including cleats)?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

As was mentioned, this is among the most common fit issues that cyclists have, and IME is usually caused by more than one factor.

The root cause is excessive pressure at/ around the underside (ball) of the foot, commonly referred to as the metatarsal. To avoid pressure at any one spot, there are some steps you can take, which include:
- stating the obvious, comfortable, well fitting shoes.
- wearing cycling socks. 
- keeping the retention system (straps/ ratchets/ BOA) _just_ snug (I go to _almost_ loose).
- ensuring proper fore/ aft cleat set up (spindle under ball of foot, or slightly behind).
- lighten up on pedal pressure on occasion. Just as we change hand positions, we need to 'rest' other part of our anatomy as well. 
- If shoes don't incorporate them, using footbeds with metatarsal buttons.

Taking these steps usually minimizes the discomfort, but some riders have reported the need for custom orthotics.

I'm not that familiar with the Shimano shoes you mentioned, but AFAIK Superfeet don't have metatarsal buttons, so something to consider:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=57053


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

At least for me, pedaling technique plays a huge role -- indeed, the dominant role -- in the development of hot spots. If I maintain a smooth, steady, fluid spin, with minimal downward pressure on the pedals, I virtually never get a hot spot. But if I start mashing, pedaling squares, whatever you want to call it ... instant hot spot, every time. 

This is the main reason I like a cyclocomputer to have a cadence function. Even though I know what my preferred range of 90-95 rpm feels like, being able to glance down and see the number helps me keep my spin fast and smooth, so that hot spots don't develop.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Did you try loosening your shoes? That's the first easiest thing to adjust. Those insoles might be taking up too much space, too. Try riding wthout them.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Which model of superfeet are those? They have the cycling specific ones too, but I found they don't work nearly as well as the Specialized inserts (at least, for my feet).


----------



## glipp (Jun 6, 2011)

Peanya said:


> Which model of superfeet are those? They have the cycling specific ones too, but I found they don't work nearly as well as the Specialized inserts (at least, for my feet).


I have the blue Superfeet which I wear in my tennis shoes as I am prone to plantar fasciitis. I also have to wear a harder, shorter version of supports in my dress shoes for work. I figured with the blue Superfeet in my riding shoes I would be o.k., but maybe this is the issue?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

glipp said:


> I have the blue Superfeet which I wear in my tennis shoes as I am prone to plantar fasciitis. I also have to wear a harder, shorter version of supports in my dress shoes for work. I figured with the blue Superfeet in my riding shoes I would be o.k., but maybe this is the issue?


If they aren't cycling specific with the metatarsal button, try riding without them. But if the problems continue (or worsen), I suggest the Specialized footbeds.


----------



## ProdigalCyclist (May 3, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> If they aren't cycling specific with the metatarsal button, try riding without them. But if the problems continue (or worsen), I suggest the Specialized footbeds.


Are those Specialized footbeds really that good???

I havn't had too many problems with hot foot since getting back in to riding but I havn't got up to the big miles I used to do back when I raced. The farthest I've gone so far (since getting back) is about 60 miles and I did get some numbness.

I've seen the Specialized footbeds but they were like 40 bucks... I'm runnin Dr Scholes Athletics right now lol.... maybe I should spend the cash on the Specialized... would you recommend?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I have two pairs of the Specialized foot beds, bought on the recommendation of my fitter several years ago. There are two things I really like about them - they come in different arch support sizes, and they come with shims to correct over and underpronation problems. Without the shim, I don't know if I'd consider the Specialized insole any better than any other one that supported my arch well.

The newer Specialized shoes are actually canted a little bit. In a new pair of their MTB shoes I bought, I no longer have to use the shim. They were bothering my knees, using all the stuff I was used to, until I figured that out. Longish ride today, and no problem.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I have two pairs of the Specialized foot beds, bought on the recommendation of my fitter several years ago. There are two things I really like about them - they come in different arch support sizes, and they come with shims to correct over and underpronation problems. Without the shim, I don't know if I'd consider the Specialized insole any better than any other one that supported my arch well.
> 
> *The newer Specialized shoes are actually canted a little bit*. In a new pair of their MTB shoes I bought, I no longer have to use the shim. They were bothering my knees, using all the stuff I was used to, until I figured that out. Longish ride today, and no problem.


Correct. There's a varus wedge built into the shoes, along with a metatarsal button. 

More info here:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCTechPopup.jsp?pid=Shoes_KeyTech09


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

glipp said:


> I was riding today and was feeling a burning the balls



Could be worse


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I have mild arthritis in the balls of my feet from countless miles in toe straps as a lad. Faster cadence/lower pedal pressure helps, as does clipping out and doing a one leg drill to rest the other foot. So does taking an Aleve before you head out...

I use the moldable Louis Garneau insoles and they help a little too.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ProdigalCyclist said:


> Are those Specialized footbeds really that good???
> 
> I havn't had too many problems with hot foot since getting back in to riding but I havn't got up to the big miles I used to do back when I raced. The farthest I've gone so far (since getting back) is about 60 miles and I did get some numbness.
> 
> I've seen the Specialized footbeds but they were like 40 bucks... I'm runnin Dr Scholes Athletics right now lol.... maybe I should spend the cash on the Specialized... would you recommend?


I use Specialized shoes, so I don't need the footbeds - at least not for the metatarsal button. I offer the info based on what I've read/ experiences from others with similar fit issues.

To reliably answer your question, there are a number of unknown factors that might come into play, like... if you've had a fitting, including cleat set up, how your ride, under what conditions and how long into your rides does the numbness begin... so, something as simple as relocating that cleat 2mm's rearward might correct the problem. 

I'd say before opting for the footbeds, maybe look through this thread for things that you can incorporate that may help to minimize your discomfort. Just maintaining a higher cadence (keeping the pedals light, as we used to say) may help.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I developed same problem in marathon training. Got a metatarsal pad for shoes and it was gone. Started happening on bike so I got esoles. You can find on line. I still got problems over 50 miles. Moved cleat back a little. Problem solved. I do suggest you deal with it though. I kind of ignored it while running and 6months later, problem still happens when wearing flat shoes.


----------



## ProdigalCyclist (May 3, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> I use Specialized shoes, so I don't need the footbeds - at least not for the metatarsal button. I offer the info based on what I've read/ experiences from others with similar fit issues.
> 
> To reliably answer your question, there are a number of unknown factors that might come into play, like... if you've had a fitting, including cleat set up, how your ride, under what conditions and how long into your rides does the numbness begin... so, something as simple as relocating that cleat 2mm's rearward might correct the problem.
> 
> I'd say before opting for the footbeds, maybe look through this thread for things that you can incorporate that may help to minimize your discomfort. Just maintaining a higher cadence (keeping the pedals light, as we used to say) may help.




LOL... I'm not having big problems with my feet.. (that's the other guy) I have a good grasp of how to properly fit cleats etc... I was just curious about those Specialized inserts, and if they are really worth (what I see as) the exhorbitant amount of money they want for them. $40 bucks for custom inserts is one thing, but unless I get good feedback that says otherwise... $40 for a pair of inserts you buy right off the peg in a bike shop just because it has a little Specialized logo on it, is another.

My question was... do people really think they are worth the money?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

While I own and like my Specialized insoles, I don't think there's anything magic about them compared to something else that fits my arches. I realize I paid a bit of a premium for mine. I don't regret it, though - getting the shims in the package beats having to buy them a la carte, and while my MTB shoes don't need them, I still use them in my road shoes. So at the end of the day, I paid a few extra bucks, probably less than $10 extra, and when I needed insoles, they were available and had everything I needed.

Would I try Superfeet? Sure, if they were free or I wore out my BG insoles and they were a whole lot cheaper. Now that I have the BG insoles, I'm a little attached to them - I already know they work well for me.


----------



## ProdigalCyclist (May 3, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> While I own and like my Specialized insoles, I don't think there's anything magic about them compared to something else that fits my arches. I realize I paid a bit of a premium for mine. I don't regret it, though - getting the shims in the package beats having to buy them a la carte, and while my MTB shoes don't need them, I still use them in my road shoes. So at the end of the day, I paid a few extra bucks, probably less than $10 extra, and when I needed insoles, they were available and had everything I needed.
> 
> Would I try Superfeet? Sure, if they were free or I wore out my BG insoles and they were a whole lot cheaper. Now that I have the BG insoles, I'm a little attached to them - I already know they work well for me.




Sounds like a fair assesment. Maybe I'll have to try them. I do notice that my arches are pretty high and the arch support (specifically) in my shoes doesn't make good contact with my arch (even with the insoles I'm currently using).

You say the Specialized (or more correctly BG) inserts come with the arch support wedges? I've noticed the wedges come in different sizes, do the inserts come with more than one size insert for a custom fit or do the inserts just come with one size wedge and that's all you get?

Sorry... I don't mean to hijack the OPs thread to make this all about Specialized inserts LOL


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

There are a few shoe sizes and three arch sizes for the BG insoles. So you'd find the ones that include your shoe size in your range, and then choose the +, ++, or +++ model. More pluses is a bigger arch support.

The wedges are cant wedges for under your forefoot. IIRC, when I bought mine they came with one pair of varus and one pair of valgus wedges. Don't ask me which is which - basically for correcting different funky bends you might have in your ankle. Now they come with two pairs of one kind of wedge and one pair of the other. Be aware that the arch support will feel smaller if you have stuff going on under your forefoot too.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ProdigalCyclist said:


> My question was... do people really think they are worth the money?


JMO, but from the feedback I've read I'd say the answer would be (generally speaking), yes. Also my opinion, if it cures a fit issue that causes enough discomfort to seek a remedy, it's worth its weight in gold.


----------



## ProdigalCyclist (May 3, 2011)

I'm going to have to check those Specialized footbeds out I guess... I'm just in the position that the only bike shop in the area that handles them is the bike shop that I absolutely HATE (I can't emphasize the word hate enough) to shop at. I realize I can order them from Specialized but given they have 3 sizes (or probably more correctly 3 versions)I'd like to actually see what I'm getting instead of guessing and ordering the one _I think_ will work.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Here's a link to the footbeds:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=57053

Varus cants the outside of the foot slightly downward, valgus cants the foot slightly downward (insole side).


----------



## glipp (Jun 6, 2011)

Thought as the OP I would give an update. I replaced the footbeds in my cleats with Black Superfeet footbeds and took a quick 10 mile ride today. No foot burning or pain. I will see how this holds up for longer rides, but so far so good.


----------



## ProdigalCyclist (May 3, 2011)

glipp said:


> Thought as the OP I would give an update. I replaced the footbeds in my cleats with Black Superfeet footbeds and took a quick 10 mile ride today. No foot burning or pain. I will see how this holds up for longer rides, but so far so good.


That's great glipp... glad to hear it. Told ya it was a pretty common problem and as you can see from the responses, there are quite a few things you can do to solve it. Hopefully the new insoles fix it completely, but if they don't you have some ideas on other things to do to fix it.

Have fun with the new bike!


----------



## glipp (Jun 6, 2011)

ProdigalCyclist said:


> That's great glipp... glad to hear it. Told ya it was a pretty common problem and as you can see from the responses, there are quite a few things you can do to solve it. Hopefully the new insoles fix it completely, but if they don't you have some ideas on other things to do to fix it.
> 
> Have fun with the new bike!


ProdigalCyclist,
This thread has been really great. As usual I got alot of great responses from knowledgeable people. If the insoles turn out to not work I will refer back to this thread. I have tried some of the other ideas as well (monitoring my cadence, among others). Thanks everyone for the responses


----------



## Lovetoclimb (Apr 6, 2007)

I had similar issues over the years with my Sidi shoes. I absolutely embrace the brand and think their shoes are brilliantly engineered but when you put in the long miles hot-spots do develop, even in high end shoes. So after upgrading from a 3 year old 20k+ miles pair of Genius 5s, I put the Louis Garneau ThermoCool insoles in my new Ergo 2s. What a difference. Heat moldable for the life of the insole, so long as you do not over-heat it. There is a nifty heat activated sticker on the insole too so you can check periodically to make sure they are not approaching a heat that will ruin them. 

Something to consider, $30-40 eliminated hotspots for me. They can be cut down to fit any size shoe too. Good luck.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I have the blue superfeet in my tennis shoes, and the Specialized ones in my cycling shoes. I can say there is a big difference in the way they support. I could not use the superfeet in my cycling shoes.


----------

